# Stiffer boa boots



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

Board is a banana magic, bindings flow frx.

I like stiffer boots and boas just work better for me because of my smaller calves. I can expense shipping through the company I work for, so I am planning on just ordering a few and returning what doesn't fit right. 

So far I placed an order for Ride insanos, flow hylites, and k2 ufo's.

Any other ones you guys recommend trying on?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ride Insanos are about as stiff as they get. You could use them as ski boots if you wanted too. If they fit, it's the boot you are looking for.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

DC status fits into that niche as well.

K2 Thraxis are supposedly stiff, I've never put a pair on, but you may want to add them to the list.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

32's focus boas


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Celsius Cirrus Boa, though they aren't quite on the level of Ride Insano Focus. They are still pretty supportive.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

i rode new dc staatus and k2 t1 db last season. k2 are alot stiffer of the 2. almost as stiff as driver x.

stiffie scale:
status- 6
T1 DB - 8
drivrX- 9


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I tried on a bunch of the boots mentioned here, and none of them were as stiff as the Insanos. Then again, the Insanos might be too stiff for a lot of people.

A boot I haven't checked out that should be fairly stiff are the new Spark R&D boots by Deeluxe. Made for Splitboard mountaineering, they should be on the upper end of the stiff scale.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

the driver X has the insert option...a great way to tune stiffness...


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

I have the insanos and they are very stiff. The comment about skiing is almost about right. just walking around in them, i have to unlock the Boa. It took me about 2 days to get comfortable with how stiff they were. I couldn't ride the same way i was use to with my Burton Motos (pretty soft). I even considered returning them. Gave it a couple days and am pleased to say i love these boots. Once you get past the break in, i'm pretty confident you will also.

-joel


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Its not boa, but it is speed lace - The Nitro Select. 

Very comfortable, very stiff. Almost morning stiff


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

Vans cirro...I mix these in to my rotation every now and then + the double boa is manageable for comfort. Still doesn't feel as nice to me as laces though.

Very stiff, nice all around boot. Kind of expensive though.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> 32's focus boas


+1, good for wide feet


----------

